# ID this Plate



## Bestdriverever (Feb 22, 2020)

Hi all, can you please help with the identification of the plate.

Nissan x trail 2014
As you can see from the pictures, it’s received water damage and will be getting replaced. Me concern is what’s its purpose and could there be further corrosion under this.

Kind regards 
Craig


----------

